# MF 135. Coolant or water in oil?



## Robert Laughton (Apr 22, 2020)

Hello,








I have a MF 135 with Perkins gas engine.
I've been getting coolant or water in the oil. The picture attached is after only 1 month, or 5 hours use. The oil I changed the last time was worse, but I didn't save a sample.
Since I bought this tractor 5 years ago, I've been getting a whiff of coolant now and then, but the level never seems to drop.
I only use the tractor for short times, and was wondering if these tractors get condensation in the crankcase if used only briefly, and never run long enough to evap it off? My old 9N certainly did do this.
So, I wondering maybe head gasket, or condensation.
Does anyone have an opinion, or a test I can do?
Thanks much. I love this tractor. When I drove the 9N every king pin and bushing was shot, and it sounded like a bag of hammers. This MF drives better than my car!
Cheers,
Rob


----------



## The 203 (Apr 27, 2020)

They are prone to condensation. If you run it for short run time it makes it worst. Do you live in a humid climate and have sudden temperature changes. That makes cast iron sweat. A sealed engine shouldn't get snow or rain water in but if it sits outside its possible. If exhaust is vertical do you cover the exhaust while parked.
I'm new here but old to tractors.


----------



## Robert Laughton (Apr 22, 2020)

Thank you for your reply.
I do run it for short periods. The climate is not humid here in Ontario Canada.
The crankcase may not have been vented well. Some time ago, I lost the vent plug at the front of the engine where you add oil. The aftermarket replacement is like a freeze plug, that doesn't allow air to pass. I cut some grooves in it to allow venting. 
Also checking around, I noticed the owner's manual says a 7 pound rad cap, but mine had a 14. I found a 7 and tried it, but the tractor boiled over the rad with the 7.
I have low exhaust, so I don't see how rain could be the culprit. 
I ran the motor at 1500 for 45 minutes, without the vent cap, and now the oil seems better.
I'll keep an eye,
Thank you,
Rob


----------



## The 203 (Apr 27, 2020)

Part of the problem is there isn't any positive crankcase ventilation. I have read of guys connecting tubing from the crankcase vent to the air cleaner. P.V.C. As in 1960's car's.
I would add a valve inline if I did that. I don't know if that could have a negative effect. I can't think of any.
I rebuilding my 3-152 diesel. I may experiment with that. Those perkins diesels get bad blowby and condensation over time. The guys that know those diesels well say its from too much light use. Maybe ventilation would prevent that. A half inch vacuum line to the air cleaner wouldn't be hard to do. I know you have a gas engine. Same problem.
In your situation adding a half dose of bars leak coolant sealer may not hurt. If you do have a internal gasket seeping some coolant it would seal it. I have had good luck with that.
Even if its just condensation the bars leak shouldn't hurt anything. You did say your coolant level wasn't dropping so it seems more like condensation.
An engine is a perfect place to make condensation. Sucking cool air into a warm cavity and heating the air.


----------



## clark james (Jan 15, 2020)

Rob: Does your engine have a thermostat in the coolant system? Engines that do not get up to a proper temp. will have condensation problems. I don't know what would be correct, but i think at least 180 degrees. Does your engine have a place for the thermostat? N series Fords can have a thermostat in the upper radiator hose. This will also help prevent carbon buildup in gas engines. Good luck.


----------

